# Left Handed Drills?



## graham-xrf (Apr 23, 2021)

So I wanted to drill a 3mm (maybe 1/8", I don't really know) .. pilot hole in some 5mm resin ply, and all I got was smoke!
Huh? I look harder, and good Lord!  - it's a LEFT hander. It had been lurking in my (originally) SKF set, but I have no idea from where, nor when I acquired it. I never knew I had a sinister in there!
Set the Makita into "reverse", and we immediately get a sweet little hole. It makes holes - just like the right-handed variety.

It begs the question - other than random chiral contrariness, "because we can", why is a left hand spiral drill bit ever made anyway? I don't think the holes it makes are any different - are they?

[Edit: I accept that the question may contain stereotype assumptions that amounts to discrimination against the "differently handed" - sorry about that.  ]


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 23, 2021)

They are great for trying to remove broken screws that are recessed in holes.

Ted


----------



## talvare (Apr 23, 2021)

They are great for drilling out broken bolts, studs, etc. Many times the broken bolt will back out just by drilling with a LH drill.

Ted


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

They're great for screw extraction. If you get lucky & the broken screw is not bottomed out in a blind hole or is tight in a hole, the LH bit will grab it & screw it right out.

That's the only times I use LH drill bits. Can't think of any other purpose to use em.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 23, 2021)

Duh - of course! Thanks. I should have thought of that!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> [Edit: I accept that the question may contain stereotype assumptions that amounts to discrimination against the "differently handed" - sorry about that. ]



I tried using a LH drill bit in a handheld drill with my left hand. Well it did not work any better as left handers claim that lefties are better.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 23, 2021)

They are needed when your drill only runs in reverse .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> They are needed when your drill only runs in reverse .



Or if you work upside all the time or live in the part of the world where the toilet flush swirl is backwards.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 23, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I tried using a LH drill bit in a handheld drill with my left hand. Well it did not work any better as left handers claim that lefties are better.


Funny you should say that! I have been working the power tools like never before, making up and installing door frames and oak doors. Because of the way some hang, I find myself having to deploy the left hand operation, it being easier than some awkward other re-arrangement of the limbs. Not only for hinges. Left handed hammer onto wood chisel too!

There is no question that after a lifetime of right-handed muscle memory operation, left hand is at a disadvantage, but not insurmountable if you pay attention. I don't go left handed just for the hell of it, but I can, to an extent, when I need to.

I am OK when upside down, so long as the bolt has to go upwards. I get in a bit of a knot if I am up top, and the bolt has to tighten up from under, or if I am on the floor looking up, and the nut is up there on top, and the set on the darn socket wrench ratchet needs to go counter-clockwise so it can tighten.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 23, 2021)

All of our dies have hot air pipes , top and bottom . I have to train newbies on how to install them . You would be amazed but most all have no issues with the bottom pipes , then can't figure out which way to turn the tops .  We sit there and watch and tell them to finger it out .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> Funny you should say that! I have been working the power tools like never before, making up and installing door frames and oak doors. Because of the way some hang, I find myself having to deploy the left hand operation, it being easier than some awkward other re-arrangement of the limbs. Not only for hinges. Left handed hammer onto wood chisel too!
> 
> There is no question that after a lifetime of right-handed muscle memory operation, left hand is at a disadvantage, but not insurmountable if you pay attention. I don't go left handed just for the hell of it, but I can, to an extent, when I need to.
> 
> I am OK when upside down, so long as the bolt has to go upwards. I get in a bit of a knot if I am up top, and the bolt has to tighten up from under, or if I am on the floor looking up, and the nut is up there on top, and the set on the darn socket wrench ratchet needs to go counter-clockwise so it can tighten.



That's awesome that you can! I on the other hand am completely useless with my left hand, haha! I used to work on cars so I'm used to working on cars upside down..... under a lift or laying on the ground. I do envy those who are ambidextrous, well for using tools anyway, I wish I was.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 23, 2021)

darkzero said:


> That's awesome that you can! I on the other hand am completely useless with my left hand, haha! I used to work on cars so I'm used to working on cars upside down..... under a lift or laying on the ground. I do envy those who are ambidextrous, well for using tools anyway, I wish I was.


I understand that those who try TIG welding discover that they can relatively easily swap the hand holding the torch for the one feeding the filler rod, even if for most other things, the most the left hand does is steady the work.


----------



## savarin (Apr 23, 2021)

darkzero said:


> That's awesome that you can! I on the other hand am completely useless with my left hand, haha! I used to work on cars so I'm used to working on cars upside down..... under a lift or laying on the ground. I do envy those who are ambidextrous, well for using tools anyway, I wish I was.


Gee, I would give my right arm to be ambidextrous.


----------



## Illinoyance (Apr 23, 2021)

I believe LH drills were originally used on some screw machnes.


----------

